# Becca, to me.



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Setting the scene first, we live in the country, surrounded by soybeans fields and a harvested corn field across the road. Anyways I put up Christmas lights today and went out after dark to see how they looked. Its a clear quiet night, after Bec and I walked around to the front all of the sudden I could hear a lot of noise in the corn stalks. Becca and I looked at each other and towards the road. I called her, to me Bec! She didn't hesitate a bit coming although she kept looking across the road. I took her in, got the good flashlight, there we were at least 6 deer moving away to the woods. She's a good girl and I don't share much about her on here.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Such a good girl, and so pretty!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

dogfaeries said:


> Such a good girl, and so pretty!


She still looks like a skinny alien to me.😂 I do think she has a pretty face and profile.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

ksotto333 said:


> She still looks like a skinny alien to me. I do think she has a pretty face and profile.


Nora is skinny as a rail. Becca will fill out eventually! You’re just used to those coated dogs, lol.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

Good girl Becca! That is such a nice brag.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

jarn said:


> Good girl Becca! That is such a nice brag.


Thanks. She's always good, but the dark and strange noises were quite the test. I imagine she could smell them too.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

That's impressive. Brag-worthy!
Sweet picture with the cat. I am desperate for a cat.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> That's impressive. Brag-worthy!
> Sweet picture with the cat. I am desperate for a cat.


Becca is good with them, but is still the irritating little sister some days. Grooming is a nightly process.


----------



## Barrie (Jul 5, 2021)

What a lovely girl.


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

What a good girl! She earned herself a snausage!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

What a good girl! And so pretty!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Having had one dog get lost overnight, and another one be lost for several hours as a result of chasing deer, that's WONDERFUL!

At least Tasha obeyed the night we encountered a skunk while she was off leash, though there were 3 other times she didn't, which is how I found out that the Skunk Remedy (peroxide and baking soda) REALLY does work!


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Good girl! And a really pretty one. 
Our two have not encountered a deer within close range. They still lose their mind over our cows, though I did get Rose to platz and remain calm while onleash with the cow herd within about 40 feet. Baby steps . . .


----------



## banzai555 (Sep 2, 2019)

This post keeps throwing me off whenever I see it cuz uh....that's....my name....

Didn't realize Becca would ever be considered as a dog name, haha.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Such a good girl ... photogenic too! You can't call grooming irritating if the cat sticks around for it ... that's just being obliging!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

banzai555 said:


> This post keeps throwing me off whenever I see it cuz uh....that's....my name....
> 
> Didn't realize Becca would ever be considered as a dog name, haha.


Fairly deep in her pedigree is a Beckett and we drive through Beckley,WV to pick up our girls. Just seemed to fit. 😉 And my husband didn't like Quinn.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Galathiel said:


> Such a good girl ... photogenic too! You can't call grooming irritating if the cat sticks around for it ... that's just being obliging!


Oh there are days of annoying behavior, the cats start it I think and then act all innocent. 🤔


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

ksotto333 said:


> Oh there are days of annoying behavior, the cats start it I think and then act all innocent. 🤔


Typical! I'll be feeling sorry for my poor cat getting mauled by my GSD, and then he'll stick his paw out and swat her as she's innocently walking past!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Like the two Siamese in Lady and the Tramp. It's why I love cats.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Yup, cats are awesome. My cat will YOWL a complaint if the dog sniffs her, then she'll charge up to him and run away or bite his ears if he's lying down or they're in range. Other times, she'll randomly rub against his face as he thumps his tail in adoration (he LOVES her .. he's just plays like a jerk).


----------



## Nikki&matt (Nov 6, 2021)

Adorable and cute🥰. How long did it take for your gsd and cat to get on?


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

We got the cats as kittens when the other shepherds were older so they grew up unafraid of the dogs. When we got the puppy she just grew up with them.


----------

